# best breakup movies?



## honeyd (Aug 21, 2006)

My bf and I of 4 years broke up this week because he screwed up owes everyone money. Sooo I'm wondering what are some good movies to watch? Im okay with a few sad movies, but nothing that is going to make me feel even more miserable,lol. Thanks lovlies!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 21, 2006)

Two Can Play That Game is my all time favorite! I sometimes watch it just for the comedy.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 21, 2006)

Mean girls! <3 that movie!

Princess Bride for an alltime fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ehehe


----------



## honeyd (Aug 22, 2006)

haha I totally forgot I posted this here. I couldnt find it and thought it just didnt go through. Then ended up posting a rant about the breakup in another area on the site, im sucha nerd. Anyway thank you I will def check them out. Got me some free movie coupons for Blockbuster.


----------

